# reef deployments



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

have there been any new deployments since the pinned ones in general discussion? please keep us updated. 

everyone please keep this thread about the new deployments and not about politics, so it wont get deleted.


----------



## snagem 1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Passed the barge taking another group of reefs out before noon today. Robert Turpin was following them out and said he would have the numbers up end of this week or the first of next week.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

I saw reefs being deployed near the 3 barges this afternoon. We were running in and I thinks they were putting them right near it if not on it.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Should've been close to, not on it.

Yes, today was the deadline for the reefs and it looks like we made it.

I'll try to get numbers ASAP and can tell you that legal fish have come off the first batch already.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

very cool!!! thanks for the update guys! :clap


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Where are the numbers for the first batch?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

they are pinned at the top of general discussion


----------

